# Paul Kidby (Discworld cover artist) exhibition



## Pyan (Jul 24, 2012)

For those fans of Paul Kidby in the south of England, there's an exhibition of his originals for the Discworld books and his other projects in Lymington, Hampshire, from 18th August to the end of September.

He's giving a talk about his work on September 7th at 7.30pm (booking essential), and a signing session the next day from 10.30 to 12.30.

http://www.culturapress.co.uk/events/discworld-and-beyond-exhibition-by-illustrator-paul-kidby


----------



## The Judge (Jul 24, 2012)

And the St Barbe museum itself is well worth a gander.

Thanks for that, pyan.  I'll make sure I pull a visit in when I'm down there.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd love to go, but it's a bit far from here.


----------

